# Ever have one of those weeks?



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm definitely having one of THOSE weeks.
Got the new truck a few weeks back and last week the stockers stocked 8' sheets instead of 12's into a garage on a Friday.
Saturday morning I was up and at the job at 5:30am to do the builder a favor and swap the sheets out. As I was backing in I was clearing the builders dump trailer by a good 6 inches, but in the dark I didn't see the jack handle sticking out 8"...Dent/scratch below the PS tail light and snapped the damn jack handle off.
-$100 Jack
-$500 Scratch/Dent Repair
Then I loaded up the eights and headed to the supply house.
Returned the eights and stuck some stickers under 8, 12's with the tailgate down and didn't think anything of it.
Well, I didn't really think about my bed being only 6' long due to the diesel transfer tank so now my tail gate is bent to h3ll!
-$1000 for new tail gate

Decide to go get Perry scaffold from the above job one night.
Throw scaffold in but sitting up on the tailgate.
Go around a corner, lose a cross brace so make a U-turn to go get it.
As I make said u-turn my bent tail gate falls open and all the scaffold falls out. I pulled over and threw the flashers on but too late, everyone was driving over my $800 Eagle Rock scaffold...
-$800 Scaffold

Yesterday, we went to lunch and my new-ish tall Trigger bench was in the back of the truck. Came out from lunch, got to the job and noticed it was gone. Someone must have stolen it at lunch.
-$84 Trigger

Yesterday we got to a soundproofing job at an apartment.
We began by masking our way in, masking the entire living room, moving all of the furniture out, found the joists in the lid, struck chalk lines down the entire ceiling to screw to, and delivered and stoked 11 sound board, 8-12's, and 26 sticks of R/C.
This morning we screwed up the first sheet of sound board, and took down a ceiling fan that had a stubborn screw yesterday so we brought pliers for it today.
After removing the fan we immediately noticed a layer of textured 5/8" staring at us from behind a sheet of textured 1/2" and R/C channel..................Someone had already soundproofed the ceiling previously....

Called the owner and informed her there is no sense in soundproofing the ceiling since it already is and had to patch all the holes we made finding the joists, de-masked, put the fan back up, took all materials back to the supply house, put the furniture back, vacuumed, and lost $1132.30 and two days of work...



In the hole $3616.00...
What a great effing week.
LMFAO


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Happy Holidays! 
And to think everyone wants to be self employed.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Checkers. But look on the bright side, surley it cant get any worse.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah Checkers thats a tough week and like gazman said it cant get worse - so it just gets better. Write it off and look forward to a good 2012.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

posted twice by mistake


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

You poor bugger, thats a bad week, you certainly perservered :blink:
I would have given up after backing into the jack and sulked like a baby.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Can ya feel my pain Checkers?? My well pump burnt out xmas night . No water till today . I get to work this morning [wet,raining,cold] I have 9 buckets of texture too mix up . the trigger on my drill eats it.I break out the potato masher ,and start mixing,The hangers call and say they broke the pull rope to my generator ..They need power ..I drove over there ..the spring was broke also..I rigged It up for 1 good pull ,,,,She fired up!! I told em It's running don't shut It off till till ya leave.. Went back to my job to finish mixing those 9 buckets BY hand ...went to fire up the space heater ...no fire!! just blowing fumes.. F/K it ...I stippled all the downstairs ceilings . Did a little sanding then went over to the house the hangers are on to pick up the generator so I could take It home for a solid fix ..Then the phone rings.. someone stepped through the ceiling of a home I finished 3 weeks ago..

I did get a hot shower tonight ..The first In 2 DAYS..


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Sometimes when life [email protected] on you it can happen more like a bad dose of the squirts .....and there aint no paper :blink:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Checkers said:


> I'm definitely having one of THOSE weeks.
> Got the new truck a few weeks back and last week the stockers stocked 8' sheets instead of 12's into a garage on a Friday.
> Saturday morning I was up and at the job at 5:30am to do the builder a favor and swap the sheets out. As I was backing in I was clearing the builders dump trailer by a good 6 inches, but in the dark I didn't see the jack handle sticking out 8"...Dent/scratch below the PS tail light and snapped the damn jack handle off.
> -$100 Jack
> ...


Now don't want to shake you up, but who asked you to soundproof it? if she did she should be giving you at least half the wage for it, now that is fair if that is what happened

Maybe you are being Human...


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Please keep the stories coming guys, you don't know how good it can make you feel, when somebody elses day is worse than yours:whistling2::thumbup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

*why?*







job is done but the city caught some areas that werent rocked all the way to pan deck (like the whole building. Was out of my control beings Im subbin this one but I did offer to help the boys out this week and fix. Every demising wall,cut back barrier and a couple feet of insulation.cut straps,hang 2' rips over new rock and caulk to deck,,firetape seams,attach shiny 90 to newly installed rock,gorrilla tape plastic ceiling back together,reattach insulation straps. When they approve we can put back together all the grid ceiling:furious: ..A real bch


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Please keep the stories coming guys, you don't know how good it can make you feel, when somebody elses day is worse than yours:whistling2::thumbup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Please keep the stories coming guys, you don't know how good it can make you feel, when somebody elses day is worse than yours:whistling2::thumbup:


Ok, I'm only telling you this to make you feel good 2Buck.... so far the past week I blew a head gasket or cracked the head in my diesel work van, stubbed my bare toe on a metal bracket, put my back out getting out of my armchair, got out of bed then slipped and took some bark off my foot as it slipped under the bed and wrenching my back again at the same time, put some pants on and just about finished ripping the rest of my toenail off on the toe I stubbed the day before, it's just a normal week for me really, so I just finish the day as usual curled up in the corner rocking back and forth shaking like a leaf wondering when it will all end, but still......not as bad as the other guy's .


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Ok, I'm only telling you this to make you feel good 2Buck.... so far the past week I blew a head gasket or cracked the head in my diesel work van, stubbed my bare toe on a metal bracket, put my back out getting out of my armchair, got out of bed then slipped and took some bark off my foot as it slipped under the bed and wrenching my back again at the same time, put some pants on and just about finished ripping the rest of my toenail off on the toe I stubbed the day before, it's just a normal week for me really, so I just finish the day as usual curled up in the corner rocking back and forth shaking like a leaf wondering when it will all end, but still......not as bad as the other guy's .


I wore my jogging pants to work today, inside out:blink:

Does that make you feel any better


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> I wore my jogging pants to work today, inside out:blink:
> 
> Does that make you feel any better


Ha ha ha, that reminds me of my boy a couple of years ago, he sharted at work one day so he turned his budgie smugglers inside out .


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Ha ha ha, that reminds me of my boy a couple of years ago, he sharted at work one day so he turned his budgie smugglers inside out .


Thats just so so wrong, Lol though.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cazna said:


> Thats just so so wrong, Lol though.


That was back when he was funny and had a sense of humour, now days he just wants to get drunk and hump anything with a pulse.....actually I don't think no pulse would bother him either......lucky bugger


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> That was back when he was funny and had a sense of humour, now days he just wants to get drunk and hump anything with a pulse.....actually I don't think no pulse would bother him either......lucky bugger


No not Julie 








Put a padlock on your gate, build your fence higher, put a loud bell around her neck. Julie is the Drywall talk mascot, she has virgin wool,,,,,, right kiwiman,,,,,, she is a virgin ,,,,, right........ or did you......:furious:

Eat Her


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

hahaha


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> No not Julie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooops! :blush:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> No not Julie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, only kidding, here she is getting undressed.........


----------

